# Unstable winpc demo



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone expierenced an unstable Winpc demo, in rhinestone mode? All my other programs work correctly. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

When you say Unstable what is the problem?



GHEENEE1 said:


> Has anyone expierenced an unstable Winpc demo, in rhinestone mode? All my other programs work correctly. Thanks, Mike


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

When I first started using the demo 2 days ago it worked fine in the rhinestone fill mode. Now the fill keeps filling over and over, and won't respond. I've outlined a heart with silver stones, when I try to fill the heart, I have the problem. I created the heart, with Corel draw X3, and export as a .eps.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Demo only has limited function, I do not use corel, but this may be your problem, the limited function of the demo program. 
Try doing your drawing in the program instead of corel
or you could turn your corel drawing into a jpeg and import it that way into WinPC.

I would wait for a response from a corel user. They may be able to duplicate your problem. Sorry I could not help better.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Evie, not a good selling point. I'm trying to decide which rhinestone software to buy, I've heard good things about winpc. I'm using windows 7 64 bit. Mike


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

There will be others here in a while that can answer much better than me, PMed you. After you imported did it ask you if you wanted raster or vector?

http://www.signmax.us/film/vectorization.htm


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got a response... its Corrupted reload the Demo.

Big Thanks to Ken


----------



## cochise (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike, When it started acting up did you try creating an entirely different file to see if the original somehow became unstable??

I used the demo briefly while I was deciding what to buy. I ordered the full program and have cut many, many rolls of heat transfer and sign vinyl with it.

By following the videos and manual I have learned the rhinestone functionality of it as well. I am sold on it's usefulness and I am very pleased with my decision.


ken


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have tried different files, designed a circle in Winpc and removed the demo and downloaded again still the same. I'm afraid to spend the money on the full version until I know it will act correctly on my system.I'll see signmax forums say. Thank you all for your help. Mike


----------



## cochise (Nov 12, 2007)

You are most welcome.

ken


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

An update, my Winpc demo seems to have healed itself. 
Using the same files as before, .eps exported from Corel X3.


----------

